# 4 gallon Air cage.



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

This is a 2 7/16 polished aluminum roll bar that holds 3.9 gallons of air.








This is a mk2. I am going to make 10 of these. To start. And then I am going to start looking to do mk4-5 and 6. I am just gauging interest. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pretty awesome idea!


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

very cool! I pondered this idea a while back - I dig the results, nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Great idea. I would just be worried if you ever had to use the cage for its intended purpose, unless of course this is purely for show and you don't plan on tracking the car at all


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> Great idea. I would just be worried if you ever had to use the cage for its intended purpose, unless of course this is purely for show and you don't plan on tracking the car at all




Correct. A crash is worse enough, **** flying around at 175psi is just down right scary.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Great idea. I would just be worried if you ever had to use the cage for its intended purpose, unless of course this is purely for show and you don't plan on tracking the car at all





Deceitful said:


> Correct. A crash is worse enough, **** flying around at 175psi is just down right scary.


x3 haha, a crash with this thing around you would be horrifying. Very cool concept though. Looks very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

c0r3y.af said:


> x3 haha, a crash with this thing around you would be horrifying. Very cool concept though. Looks very nice. :thumbup:


First off. This cage was never intended to go racing at Daytona @200 mph. But I do make cages for that too if you want. Lol. This was more about style. But don't think that I didn't take safety into account. The tubing is schedule 40 wall thickness and is pressure rated to almost 1000psi. The are welded with 5356 filler rod and are full pen weld !!!! 3 passes for the for the full pen. And a last pass of walking the cup for looks. The attachment points are made of 3/8 plate for extra strength. These will be pressure tested to 400psi. 
And thank you for the likes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

bopper said:


> First off. This cage was never intended to go racing at Daytona @200 mph. But I do make cages for that too if you want. Lol. This was more about style.


Nobody expects to go out and get into an accident. Even in a dedicated show car there is always the possibility of getting slammed into. Take the strip at H2o for example.


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> Nobody expects to go out and get into an accident. Even in a dedicated show car there is always the possibility of getting slammed into. Take the strip at H2o for example.


Yes and that's why I made it out of what I did. So that it would be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I bet you could use a very similar idea to make underfloor tanks to fit underneat the stock floor around the spare tire. I used 4" skinny tanks and still had to raise the floor by about a half inch.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

bopper said:


> First off. This cage was never intended to go racing at Daytona @200 mph. But I do make cages for that too if you want. Lol. This was more about style. But don't think that I didn't take safety into account. The tubing is schedule 40 wall thickness and is pressure rated to almost 1000psi. The are welded with 5356 filler rod and are full pen weld !!!! 3 passes for the for the full pen. And a last pass of walking the cup for looks. The attachment points are made of 3/8 plate for extra strength. These will be pressure tested to 400psi.
> And thank you for the likes.


Readers- In case any of this is intimidating or otherwise over your head, this is some legit ****.

Source- I have a handful of structural Welding Certificates (Issued by American Welding Society and LA City Department of Building Safety) and working towards some pipe certs, all of which require full penetration welds.

OP, **** looks good. I'm definitely interested in one of these for my MK4GTI, 2 door if it matters.

Any idea bout how much 1 would cost?


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Pretty awesome idea. Where would the ports be? I would want 2 I would think.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

wow. thats a good idea man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

Very cool, and would help make for a very clean and hidden set up :thumbup:


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

My hidden air set up. Battery and controller 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Always pondered this idea. I would be interested for a mk4 for the right price.


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

WOW that is nuts!


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

The other side. Hidden compresser and hidden amp. On the now u see me now you don't mode. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This is a neat concept!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

bopper said:


>


love this idea!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

That looks great! Very stealth :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I like where this is going. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

This just gets better and better... Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

some instal pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

awesome! Turned out great! :thumbup::heart:


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

VERY NICE!!

I'd wonder how much air a custom tank, to fill the spare tire well would hold? Hadn't looked into it, as I hadn't realized there were people out there making custom air storage.....but of course there are :facepalm:


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd be interested if the price was right. 


Instagram: joeycurotto


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

how are you going to empty the water trap?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

^^That is very true. You will have to take that panel off just to empty the water trap which will suck


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

I have a remote valve that drains under the car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

sub'd and interested in mk4. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schumo (May 30, 2010)

Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Shaggs McCreepy (Jun 5, 2014)

*So cool*

This is such a neat idea!! Way to go!!! I LOVE it!! Custom air storage is getting to be a big thing!!


----------



## JayJetta (Mar 29, 2001)

Sub'd. Mk4 here as well.


----------

